
Questions To Answer Before Publishing A Blog Post - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/7-questions-to-answer-before-publishing-a-blog-post/
======
jrockway
I have different rules -- "is this blog post a whiney opinion piece, or is it
simply a collection of facts"? If it's facts, I consider it good. If it's
whiney opinion, I think twice about publishing it. (It doesn't stop me,
though, because I _love_ the comments I get when I write about Java or PHP and
their inadequacies. But mostly, I stick to facts, and everyone likes it.)

~~~
edragonu
Facts are good, but opinions, even whiney, can be interesting. Of course, if
there's a long history of whining from that blogger, I don't take it into
account, but if there's something incidental, that might lead somewhere.

------
btn
Alternatively, all of these questions are irrelevant if you can answer "yes"
to "Is it a list?"

~~~
edragonu
Lists are all over the internet and some people developed a little bit of
intolerance to that. I also have this thing every once in a while. But lists
are there to stay, and I think the way the internet as a media is structured
(as for its specific reading constraints) they will be there for a long time.
Lists are making things "browseable" which, in this stay of age, with all that
information overload, is a must. If I can pass over the first level of
reading, which are the headlines, then I will continue to read. That's where
lists are becoming extremely useful.

And by the way, oxygen is so present in the atmosphere that we might sometimes
get bored about. But that doesn't mean we'll stop breathing just because it's
so present.

My 2 cents...

------
helium
If a blog post doesn't meet the criteria now all if a sudden it's not allowed
to exist? And who am I to decide if something I write will be useful or
interesting to someone else?

The world will always have too much information. The trick is filtering the
information, not withholding it.

------
JacobAldridge
I think number 7 ("Did I Enjoy Reading It") probably covers all of the rest.

If you find it boring, we all probably will; and sure, even if you enjoyed it
there's a chance you might be the only person who does, but that's a low
chance in a world of infinite niches.

------
onreact-com
Make sure to actually write and publish a blog post! Don't try to be perfect.
Answering just a few of them might suffice in most cases.

~~~
edragonu
Yeap, that's a good point. :-)

